# Saorview - multiple tvs??



## looper (26 Jun 2012)

Hi all, 
I've been researching saorview on numerous threads after we got the literature through the letter box this week. here's my scenario -
We have free to air at the moment and a external aerial for the terrestrial stations. We have 3 tvs  and you can watch diffetent terrestrial stations on each set at the same time. But with the free to air you can only watch the same channel on all tvs. 
Can I install a saorview box in attic as signal comes into house and then split the terrestrial signal between all 3 tv? Does the saorview box act as a splitter or do I need to purchase additional equipment? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Gulliver (26 Jun 2012)

AFAIK, a Saorview box, like most other boxes designed for set-top can view only one channel at a time.  It is possible to connect more than one TV but they must all watch the same channel


----------



## Guest125 (26 Jun 2012)

There's only one output from the saorview box which will then have to be split in three but all three tvs are stuck watching the same programme.


----------



## jdwex (26 Jun 2012)

You need a saorview box for each tv. Works fine for my dad.


----------



## fuliz (29 Jun 2012)

I didnt know that about the same channel at the same time. Is this the same with UPC or Sky as I have an aerial?


----------



## looper (1 Jul 2012)

thanks all,
All the TV cables are routed back to attic. could i install all the saorview boxes there or do they come with a remote to change channels ??


----------



## pudds (1 Jul 2012)

looper said:


> thanks all,
> All the TV cables are routed back to attic. could i install all the saorview boxes there or do they come with a remote to change channels ??




yup they come with a remote.  You should put one beside or near each t.v. so that you can switch them on and off and connect them to an external hard drive to record programmes if you want.


The cable coming from your aerial must be amplified if splitting it to several tv's or you will have poor signal strength. 

You can use an aerial amplifier 3way 5way whatever you want.

I think it's best fit the amplifier as close to the aerial as possible, ie attic rather than further down, but you will need a power supply for this.


----------

